# NCEES Watch



## Dark Knight (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello there,

*As far as I can remember usually NCEES posts the passing rates about one week or two before results start to come. This has been the MO the for the last three tests(since April 2005 when I tried the first time).*

*Keep an eye on NCEES web site. When we see the passing rates posted that is going to be the cue that the results are coming.*

*Maybe you can add a link here to go to NCEES RG. If you already have it, forgive me my friend.Never mind.*

*THIS IS NOT CORRECT...CHECK LAST POSTINGS. IGNORE THIS ONE*

My best wishes to all of you.(this is still correct)

In the mean time....

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 1, 2006)

We have it in the links section

Good idea Luis! I for some reason never realized that NCEES gets those up before hand.

Here it is anyway

NCEES PASS RATES WEBPAGE


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2006)

I honestly aint checking nuttin online, just going to wait on the mail man this year...


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 4, 2006)

It worries me that chemicals pass the FE and PE at a higher rate then other disciplines. It just puts that much more pressure on me to not fail.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 4, 2006)

Not many folks take the Chem PE so they pass more just to get some Chem PE's out there.

:jk:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

> It worries me that chemicals pass the FE and PE at a higher rate then other disciplines.  It just puts that much more pressure on me to not fail.


Are you a chemical ? If so, what class do you fall into ?

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Friday afternoon I got that so infamous of questions - so have you heard anything yet ?? :ruh: :brick:

I really felt like saying :die: , but instead smiled and said no hopefully I will hear something around Christmas. I will be doing a lot of traveling leading up to Christmas, so instead of :mail: I will be getting a phone call :suicide:

JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 4, 2006)

I've started telling people I'll find out by Valentine's day. That's actually caused most people to stop asking me every day.


----------



## Fudgey (Dec 4, 2006)

Rumor has it this is the official NCEES watch.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 5, 2006)

> > It worries me that chemicals pass the FE and PE at a higher rate then other disciplines.? It just puts that much more pressure on me to not fail.
> 
> 
> Are you a chemical ? If so, what class do you fall into ?
> ...


I havent taken the PE yet. I took the FE in October, but I took the General afternoon because I felt so underprepared for the Chemical. I didnt really have good review material for it.


----------



## EdinNO (Dec 5, 2006)

> Hello there,
> As far as I can remember usually NCEES posts the passing rates about one week or two before results start to come. This has been the MO the for the last three tests(since April 2005 when I tried the first time).


I was on top of that after the April 2006 results (around June) and I'm pretty sure the results on NCEES didn't show up until well after we started receiving results in the mail.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Dec 7, 2006)

Fusion: I think you will be fine. I also took the general FE in the afternoon in (Oct. 2001). I felt good about that AM portion as I was on break eating my lunch, but after the afternoon section I didn't not feel that good at all about it. I ended up passing and doing better than most who took it... (Not that it matters... pass is pass). Only thing that sucked is that I shipped my to my campus address which took 1 day longer than everyone else to get the results... That was the longest 24 hrs of my life.


----------



## Max Power (Dec 19, 2006)

> As far as I can remember usually NCEES posts the passing rates about one week or two before results start to come. This has been the MO the for the last three tests(since April 2005 when I tried the first time).


Since NCEES hasn't posted any updated passing rates, does that mean we are still at least 1-2 weeks away from results? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 19, 2006)

Max,

that was my assumption this morning when I checked their site


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 19, 2006)

CAN'T TAKE MUCH MORE WAITING. NEED TO KNOW IF I PASSED. :hung:


----------



## cdhanners (Dec 19, 2006)

I watched the NCEES site last go around. It was not updated before the results came out. Remember Luis O started this thread and he is in P.R. as I recall they are one of the last to get there results. They should start to arrive before the end of the month, at least that has been the pattern for for the past two October exams.

Good Luck to all, and keep your heads high.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello there,

CD is right. I reviewed some postings at the old site and for the 2005 Fall - test NCEES posted results about Jan 17 06. That was a little more than two weeks after the first state reported results.

Sorry about that. It was true in my particular case. My apologies. CD,thanks for the correction my friend. Our friends here are going to be happy about this. We can now ignore NCEES web site as an indicator.

I now think it might be next week, best case scenario. But as you can see, I have been wrong before. :banhim:

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 20, 2006)

So what your saying is that I have been checking the NCEES website religiously thought each day for no apparent reason? :hung: Oh well, it was a good thought. The wait continues. :hung:

Hey, I thought this thing was suppose to be blue? encil:


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 22, 2006)

The pass rates still haven't been updated and people are receiving results. I do not think this is a good indicator this year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2006)

NCEES

posted oct 2006 pass rates


----------



## benbo (Dec 22, 2006)

Pass rates up on NCEES.


----------



## GTScott (Dec 22, 2006)

Anyone recall the CE PE pass rate from last April's test? I was thinking it was a bit lower.

-GT


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 22, 2006)

I still think they pass more of the disciplines that there are fewer takers in. Petroleum = 93% ??? Naval Architecture = 81%???? Mining and Mineral= 84%??? Smells a bit fishy but what do I know? Fire Protection probably doesn't have many takers either and their percentage was the worst so that kind of blows my theory. :dunno:


----------



## benbo (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.ppi2pass.com/"thehttp://www.ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIInfo_pg_myp...epassrates.html

It was 66% in April, 64% now.


----------



## MEinNC (Dec 22, 2006)

70% for mechanical. I'm not going to be feeling very good if I fail this one. :hung:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 22, 2006)

What did you think of the exam MEinNC?


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Dec 22, 2006)

only 64% for Civil...why?


----------



## MEinNC (Dec 22, 2006)

Not to jinx myself but I felt really good about it. I came up with what I thought was a very strong answer for every question in the morning session. The afternoon session was quite a bit more difficult for me. But I only had to guess on a few questions. It wasn't as bad as what I had prepared for.

I just knocked on some wood! :true:


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.ncees.org/exams/pass_rates/


----------



## Viper (Dec 22, 2006)

> 70% for mechanical. I'm not going to be feeling very good if I fail this one. :hung:


Look at it from the positive side, there's a better chance that you passed. But, I know what you mean. I'm still dreading my results.


----------



## Viper (Dec 22, 2006)

> Not to jinx myself but I felt really good about it. I came up with what I thought was a very strong answer for every question in the morning session. The afternoon session was quite a bit more difficult for me. But I only had to guess on a few questions. It wasn't as bad as what I had prepared for.
> I just knocked on some wood! :true:


By the way, MEinNC, what depth did you take?


----------



## MEinNC (Dec 22, 2006)

I took the HVAC depth session. It was what i know best since I do it everyday. But even then most of it is stuff that I've never seen during the course of actual production work over the past 6 years.


----------



## Viper (Dec 22, 2006)

> I took the HVAC depth session. It was what i know best since I do it everyday. But even then most of it is stuff that I've never seen during the course of actual production work over the past 6 years.


Too bad we only have three depths to choose from. It would be nice to have as many as Civil does. I took thermal and fluid systems. It seemed most appropriate since I do gas turbine stuff. Still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## purduegrad (Dec 22, 2006)

Pass rates posted on ncees, it appears that the pass rate is less than in april's exam. I still don't know which end of the pass rates I am on. The wait is killer.

PE is limbo!!!!!


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 23, 2006)

> 70% for mechanical. I'm not going to be feeling very good if I fail this one. :hung:


Same here. I'm still afraid to start thinking one way or the other before I see the results. Not wanting to jinx anything.

rayers:


----------



## petermcc (Dec 23, 2006)

Wow...the structural 1 exam rates are so much better this time around!!!

:whatever: :whatever:

I live in hope... :mail:


----------



## Bminer (Dec 23, 2006)

> I still think they pass more of the disciplines that there are fewer takers in. Petroleum = 93% ??? Naval Architecture = 81%???? Mining and Mineral= 84%??? Smells a bit fishy but what do I know? Fire Protection probably doesn't have many takers either and their percentage was the worst so that kind of blows my theory. :dunno:


I took the mining exam. I think the high pass rate is a result of the number of examinees (usually less than 30) and the format. The mining exam covers a broad range of topics, none of which go into much depth. In the mining consulting business, you have to be a jack-of-all-trades. There just isn't enough work to specialize in any one area. The petroleum exam is set up the same way. I won't exactly say the mining exam is easy, but as far as the exam is concerned I'm glad I'm not a structural or mechanical engineer.


----------



## JoeFromKS (Jan 8, 2007)

> Not to jinx myself but I felt really good about it.  I came up with what I thought was a very strong answer for every question in the morning session.  The afternoon session was quite a bit more difficult for me.  But I only had to guess on a few questions.  It wasn't as bad as what I had prepared for.
> I just knocked on some wood!  :true:





> I felt the same as MEinNC about the exam but did not pass (I refuse to say that I failed).
> 
> Based on the passing percentages (34% for re-takers), does this mean that for re-takers the odds are greater for not passing again than for passing?
> 
> ...


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 8, 2007)

> > Not to jinx myself but I felt really good about it.? I came up with what I thought was a very strong answer for every question in the morning session.? The afternoon session was quite a bit more difficult for me.? But I only had to guess on a few questions.? It wasn't as bad as what I had prepared for.
> > I just knocked on some wood!? :true:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 8, 2007)

> This doesn't make sense to me. Logic tells me that re-takers should be passing at a higher rate than 34%.
> Can anyone offer any insight??


1. The whiz kids will pass it the first time.

2. People that haven't prepared properly and have poor study habits are less likely to pass and probably won't unless they change their approach.

3. People that don't put in the necessary time and effort are less likely pass and probably won't unless they devote more of themselves to doing so.

The repeat passers are the ones who were a question or two short, or the ones who were able to adapt.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 8, 2007)

I liked and agree with VTE's response. I didn't make it the first time, because of preparedness issues (didn't get the 10th CERM til the day before the exam, nor did I order the six min sols til close to the exam and didn't really start looking at things til close to the exam), pride and time management issues. Still only missed "by that much!".

Wasn't able to study much for the next exam, but took the lessons learned and the test was actually easy (left both morning and afternoon sessions early).

If I had done things more appropriately in the first case, I would have passed easily, but, for the reasons mentioned, I missed it the first time.

Most first timer misses are not because of these reasons.

:true:


----------



## Kipper (Jan 9, 2007)

> > This doesn't make sense to me. Logic tells me that re-takers should be passing at a higher rate than 34%.
> > Can anyone offer any insight??
> 
> 
> ...


That and some people just have a difficult time taking a test.

They can do the work and be quite capable but just do not do well on exams. :blink:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 9, 2007)

I knew a guy that was a crack designer (with and engineering degree and had been a super on some large const projects) that was having major probs passing the FE. Still knew what he was doing on the design side and construction side (exams weren't easy for him).

:true:


----------



## Caz Rad (Jan 16, 2007)

I wish they wouldn't post the percentages for repeat takers. It makes me feel worse when I see the actual numbers. I refuse to believe if you don't pass the exam on your first try, then you have a 30% chance thereafter. Sounds bogus to me!


----------

